# Gen 1 OEM Goodyear’s on sale at discount tire



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had a blowout at 47k and had to have a tire replaced. I ordered three new tires from discount tire and they are $98 plus tax and installation, pretty good price. I have been pretty pleased with original tires. Had I not had a blow out could have gotten more miles, but I never run down to far anyways.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

[h=2]Link and details on Chevy tire offer:
Current Chevrolet Tire Coupons and Offers | Chevrolet Certified Service
Get up to $200 Back on Tires[/h] 



[h=3]*Up to $100 Mail-in Rebate on a set of four tires:*[/h] 



$100 Mail-in Rebate[SUP]†[/SUP] on Bridgestone, Continental, Goodyear, Hankook, and Pirelli

$70 Mail-in Rebate[SUP]†[/SUP] on BFGoodrich and Michelin

$50 Mail-in Rebate[SUP]†[/SUP] on Dunlop, Firestone, and General

$40 Mail-in Rebate[SUP]†[/SUP] on Uniroyal







[h=3]*Plus up to $100 Statement Credit:*[/h] 



Get instantly approved[SUP]†[/SUP] when you apply for a BuyPower Card® at your dealership. You could qualify for a one-time *statement credit *in the amount of your first dealership purchase, up to $100.[SUP]†[/SUP]


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I had a blowout at 47k and had to have a tire replaced. I ordered three new tires from discount tire and they are $98 plus tax and installation, pretty good price. I have been pretty pleased with original tires. Had I not had a blow out could have gotten more miles, but I never run down to far anyways.


I just pulled them up and it’s showning me a price of $131.30 each, 525.20 for a set of 4.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> I just pulled them up and it’s showning me a price of $131.30 each, 525.20 for a set of 4.


For some reason they have like two or three different compounds and one had GM at the end as though GM had requested a special low resistance compound or something, maybe it was a blow out of older inventory local. I dunno.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

now thats a good deal. i figure maybe its been sitting on the shelf so long they are happy to recoup cost. i liked them for comfort but im defiantly going to a ultra high performance summer tire. sooo much horrible understeer, and worn out side walls for me.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

My set came in today, requested the local discount to get a set of 4 in for me. Should get them put on tomorrow morning. Car has 60K, no flats and would have gone farther but what appears to be a minor toe out condition wore the inner tread out. Rotated every 5K miles.
$512 out the door.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Well the wife hit the curb and blew out front and rear passenger side tires two days ago. I remembered this thread and made an appointment with Discount Tire. Sure enough they are $98.00 each plus two rebates. One from Discount Tire for $75.00 Black Friday special, and one from Goodyear for $40.00.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Dieselfever said:


> Well the wife hit the curb and blew out front and rear passenger side tires two days ago. I remembered this thread and made an appointment with Discount Tire. Sure enough they are $98.00 each plus two rebates. One from Discount Tire for $75.00 Black Friday special, and one from Goodyear for $40.00.


Sweet deal


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well I got my set at Discount tire. I had a couple extra diesel Oem wheels, so the tire I just replaced 3200 miles ago I kept for a spare. Gave them two extra wheels, I had one wheel with a scuff so I will sell that on eBay. My price was 492 out the door. I had Discount Tire rebates of $75 and $60; plus $40 for Goodyear rebate. So after several weeks my price $317 for a new set of tires. I had only planned on buying three tires but they changed the part number and looked a little different plus 175 in rebates for four vs no rebate for 3 only made sense. I am not a fan of rebates but in this case it works well.

The extra $60 discount tire rebate is I put on their credit card, will just pay it off when I get the bill in a couple weeks.


----------

